# Oil leak on 5.5 Craftsman (Tecumseh) push mower



## ire32 (Feb 13, 2010)

the mower leaks where the oil fill tube enters the base of the engine when the mower is running. Does that mean I have to replace the seal at the bottom or might there be another problem? Thank you.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

May need a new seal. You might just want to take the tube out and reinstall it. Some times they get loose and the seal starts leaking.


----------



## Car_Cars77 (Feb 19, 2010)

Does it still leak or not now?


----------



## ire32 (Feb 13, 2010)

Just picked up seal today. I will know tomorrow and post. 

Thanks.


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

30yearTech said:


> May need a new seal. You might just want to take the tube out and reinstall it. Some times they get loose and the seal starts leaking.


or the breather isn't working, or the engine is overfull on oil.


----------



## ire32 (Feb 13, 2010)

Removed and reseated the seal. Does not leak any longer. Thank you all for assistance.


----------

